
Show HN: Understanding the US Elections Through Twitter and Machine Learning - feconroses
http://tarsier.monkeylearn.com/
======
feconroses
Hi HN!

For creating Tarsier, we used Tweepy for extracing tweets using the Twitter
Public API, we used MonkeyLearn for analyzing the tweets and finally used
Plotly for creating the visualizations.

You can see some of the insights we got by using Tarsier here:
[https://blog.monkeylearn.com/donald-trump-vs-hillary-
clinton...](https://blog.monkeylearn.com/donald-trump-vs-hillary-clinton-
sentiment-analysis-twitter-mentions/)

